# Nautilus 2 tank



## incredible_hullk (9/3/17)

now this I'm waiting for eagerly... should be a cracker for us fans... the design elements appeals to me... 22mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/17)

Saw a review or two also like this one, back to 50/50 juice though


----------



## Roodt (27/6/17)

After receiving mine today, the SS version, i must say that i am majorly impressed with the Nautilus 2.

The stainless steel topcap that "protects" the glass makes it feel very sturdy and almost indescribable.

Of the two coils received I opted to use the 1.8 ohm coil first, vaping it at 12w (nicely in the middle of the recommend 10-14w range) and no dry hits, good flavour (will update after sampling different eliquids).

The top fill is easy enough and user friendly (just fill level to the top coil screw thread to avoid leaking, as per included instructions).

I found the tank to be heavier that anticipated, possible sign of good build quality?

The screw threads are smooth and seem well manufactured.

I would note to make sure that the coil is fastened to the base thoroughly as the too cap might unscrew the coils during refilling as the both (coil and topcap) loosen anti-clockwise and the topcap chimney screws onto the top of the coil.

Airflow is spot on, with five holes of different diameters. I prefer having just 3 or 2 holes open for airflow. With all 5 airflow holes open, it feels like a restricted lung hit and tapers down to MTL as you decrease the airflow.

TL;DR = great little tank for vapers looking for less cloud, and more flavour/nicotine, well worth the price....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

Roodt said:


> After receiving mine today, the SS version, i must say that i am majorly impressed with the Nautilus 2.
> 
> The stainless steel topcap that "protects" the glass makes it feel very sturdy and almost indescribable.
> 
> ...


100% agreed, it's by far my favourite MTL setup. I always have a nice tobacco juice in there.
One thing to watch out for though - sometimes it's quite easy to cross-thread when screwing the topcap back on. I found that this is mostly eliminated if you just screw it on very slowly so that it grabs the threads on top of the coil properly.


----------



## Slick (27/6/17)

@Roodt and @aktorsyl I can't imagine vaping something on 12w,just for me to understand how would you describe it? Is it similar style to a twisp clearo?


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

Slick said:


> @Roodt and @aktorsyl I can't imagine vaping something on 12w,just for me to understand how would you describe it? Is it similar style to a twisp clearo?


Yes. Remember the ohms are 1.6-1.8 range, so 12W equals over 4V. That's a lot of heat. Pretty similar to a Clearo/Aero, but flavour is much better. Vape temperature is about the same, vapour production as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (28/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> 100% agreed, it's by far my favourite MTL setup. I always have a nice tobacco juice in there.
> One thing to watch out for though - sometimes it's quite easy to cross-thread when screwing the topcap back on. I found that this is mostly eliminated if you just screw it on very slowly so that it grabs the threads on top of the coil properly.


Thank you for the information on the top cap screwing, i will keep it in mind.


----------



## Silver (28/6/17)

Thanks for the feedback and impressions on this gents
@Roodt - great post above

How does the capacity compare to the original Nautilus Mini?


----------



## Roodt (28/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback and impressions on this gents
> @Roodt - great post above
> 
> How does the capacity compare to the original Nautilus Mini?


I have no experience with the other Nautilus tanks, this one has a 2ml juice capacity, which seems to last far too long to my liking... keep thinking i am smoking coils as the liquid level hardly drops...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (6/7/17)

So in the name of science ( or shits and giggles) I decided to see how far a single 3000MaH lg chocolate batt would go at 12w with the nautilus 2 tank. 

I averaged 2sec puffs, and this is how many puffs i got... (3 day's full use)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Roodt said:


> So in the name of science ( or shits and giggles) I decided to see how far a single 3000MaH lg chocolate batt would go at 12w with the nautilus 2 tank.
> 
> I averaged 2sec puffs, and this is how many puffs i got... (3 day's full use)
> 
> View attachment 100388



Thanks @Roodt 
That is interesting
Roughly how much mls of juice would you say you went though in those 585 puffs?
And what juice and nic strength was it if i may ask?


----------



## Roodt (6/7/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Roodt
> That is interesting
> Roughly how much mls of juice would you say you went though in those 585 puffs?
> And what juice and nic strength was it if i may ask?


Morning @Silver 

I did different nic strengths, and roughly estimate 2 tanks a day at 2ml, so about 12ml of ejuice.

The bat finally completely quit on me at 600 puffs. Must be said it is a very old battery, that had many a charge cycle, so I have to assume that a brand spanking new fresh battery will give even better results.


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Roodt said:


> Morning @Silver
> 
> I did different nic strengths, and roughly estimate 2 tanks a day at 2ml, so about 12ml of ejuice.
> 
> The bat finally completely quit on me at 600 puffs. Must be said it is a very old battery, that had many a charge cycle, so I have to assume that a brand spanking new fresh battery will give even better results.



Oh wow, that is quite amazing!
About 12ml on one batt is epic

This is good. What mod was that? An alien?


----------



## Roodt (6/7/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, that is quite amazing!
> About 12ml on one batt is epic
> 
> This is good. What mod was that? An alien?


The smok Al85. I rate it as a pico killer... 85w on a single 18650 and pocket friendly as can get, also very ergonomical and a reall peach in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

